# Lamictal helping



## young and confused (May 13, 2012)

I am currently taking Lamictal 150mg, and it is helping a lot. I noticed that migraines are a huge part of dp. I have had optical migraines for a while in my right eye. I have had a couple of instances where I popped right out of dp and it felt awesome. For the longest time I just forgot about dp and just went about my life like nothing is wrong. I finally noticed what was wrong when I popped out of it and felt what it was like to be me again. It was a bit overwhelming though. I have OCD and when I started feeling like my old self again it was all I could think about literally. I couldn't get over the fact that I was blind and then could see, and because of that I have fallen back into it. I don't understand what I need to do. I think I need some EMDR therapy, and possibly OCD medication? Raise Lamictal? What do you guys think?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I would try physical exercise and mindfulness meditation for a few months to see if there's improvement as far as obsessing.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm curious to know how lamictal has specifically helped you? I'm titrating it up ATM.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

I´ve tried Lamictal and it did´nt do anything for me, but good that it helped you out...


----------



## young and confused (May 13, 2012)

Turns out I might have glaucoma. I think this has been a major contributing factor to my problems if I have this. I am actually pretty depressed about it though. I don't ever want to go blind


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Really? Who diagnosed that? How do they think you got that?


----------



## young and confused (May 13, 2012)

An ophthalmologist told me that and I had to run some tests. I don't know the results. I'm pretty mad at myself for not seeing the eye doctor earlier. Things look different around me but I guess that's cause I got pressure in my eyes. It gives me a lot of headaches.


----------



## young and confused (May 13, 2012)

I'm now wondering if I should smoke weed to alleviate it. I don't know if weed and lamictal mix well though...


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

150mg? Thats a lot. When I got dp I got put on 75mg. I would not go up any more than this.

The high doses gave me a rash on my foot.

I since came down to 25 and my dp was ok. Not as good as 50mg but I could cope with it.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------

